# 175 visa application timeline



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
I lodged in my application for on the 1/1/2011. but still no CO assigned. is this normal ? what would be the average wait time. 
Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

rogercb001399 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I lodged in my application for on the 1/1/2011. but still no CO assigned. is this normal ? what would be the average wait time.
> Kind regards,
> Roger


Look for Priority 3 group on the forum. :ranger:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi rogger

are you in priority 3 or 4. 4 would take time, 3 applications are being processed but they are still looking more at priority 2 applications, expect a CO not before October-November


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi rogger
> 
> are you in priority 3 or 4. 4 would take time, 3 applications are being processed but they are still looking more at priority 2 applications, expect a CO not before October-November


HI guys, 
Thank you very much for your replies. I just received a mail from DIAC yesterday asking me to go ahead with medicals and police clearance. and that CO will be assigned in no later than 3 months. 

Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

that means DAIC is sending mails to all the P3 applicants (m assuming that Roger is P3 applicant)....as far as this year Jan applicants also...that really good...

Roger can u details abt ur profile like ur country etc... 

follow this thread..http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...got-email-diac-asking-pcc-medicals-ready.html


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

rogercb001399 said:


> HI guys,
> Thank you very much for your replies. I just received a mail from DIAC yesterday asking me to go ahead with medicals and police clearance. and that CO will be assigned in no later than 3 months.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Roger


Hi Roger,

Thats good news. Could you please share the details abt your ANZESCO & DIAC's instructions.
Good Luck.
Vinod


----------



## nahsan (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Roger,

I applied for 175 visa on 5/1/2011, just 4 days after your application. Did DIAC contact you directly or did you inquired about your application status? And what is the update on your online application status page. This is what i have been looking on my page for the past 2 months. Though I have uploaded all the required documents.


Application Status
Application General Skilled Migration - xxxxxxxxx 
05/01/2011 Application received - processing commenced Message
05/01/2011 Application fee received Message
View your receipt details 
Document Checklist 

Person 1 Nabeel Naseem Ahsan
Date of birth: xxxxxxxxxx Passport No: xxxxxxx 
05/01/2011 Health requirements outstanding Message
05/01/2011 Character assessment particulars outstanding Message
05/01/2011 Medical examination required Message
05/01/2011 Chest X-Ray report required Message
05/01/2011 Chest X-Ray film required Message
05/01/2011 HIV blood test required Message
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant


View Entitlement Details


Thanks n Regards,
Nabeel Ahsan


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Nabeel, 
Well i didnt do anything special. I just received this mail from DIAC. as for my status online is - Processing has commenced. Hang in there you should get the mail soon  
Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

*can you tell us your nominated occupation*



rogercb001399 said:


> Hi Nabeel,
> Well i didnt do anything special. I just received this mail from DIAC. as for my status online is - Processing has commenced. Hang in there you should get the mail soon
> Kind regards,
> Roger


hey Rog,

Can v know your nominated occupation??? r u in category 175??

Rgds
Wiz


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

rogercb001399 said:


> HI guys,
> Thank you very much for your replies. I just received a mail from DIAC yesterday asking me to go ahead with medicals and police clearance. and that CO will be assigned in no later than 3 months.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Roger


hi, 
refering to this post of urs, i want to ask. Before this email from the department asking u to do medical and PCC. What is the status of ur other documents on the application status page on the DIAC website.

mine it says required,required,required,required,required,required,required.......................required and required. 

why ???????? Is it normal. 
I submitted my visa 175 application on 21st March 2011. and i uploaded all the documents within 28 days.

then why does it still say required.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

rogercb001399 said:


> Hi Nabeel,
> Well i didnt do anything special. I just received this mail from DIAC. as for my status online is - Processing has commenced. Hang in there you should get the mail soon
> Kind regards,
> Roger


Hi Roger,

Did u get a CO? Haven't seen any updates from ur end  :ranger:


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

adeelijaz49 said:


> hi,
> refering to this post of urs, i want to ask. Before this email from the department asking u to do medical and PCC. What is the status of ur other documents on the application status page on the DIAC website.
> 
> mine it says required,required,required,required,required,required,required.......................required and required.
> ...


This is normal! Once Case Officer is allocated, they will access all the documents and change the status to Met!


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

can you help me with link, through which i can come to know which priority list i fall in 2,3 or 4.

I am IT profesionla got ACS approval and filing for 175 now.

Regards,

Oz Migration




aussieland said:


> that means DAIC is sending mails to all the P3 applicants (m assuming that Roger is P3 applicant)....as far as this year Jan applicants also...that really good...
> 
> Roger can u details abt ur profile like ur country etc...
> 
> follow this thread..http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...got-email-diac-asking-pcc-medicals-ready.html


----------

